# Imperial Guard Cold One Rough Riders



## Jontendo (Feb 28, 2012)

well this is my first thread and would just like to share my work in progress, with my take on rough riders as i refuse to buy the horrible old metal ones.

heres a few pictures.

This first picture is the whole squad after i converted it using, the dark elf cold ones knights box, mixing it with a standard box of guardsmen.
Ive kept the metal plate legs as i think it gives the riders a bit of nobility. 











the second picture is a quick paint over of the first rider i have just started. i wanted to decide on what colours i should use on my riders as, the rest of my army is shadow grey and denhb stone.










thanks a lot

open to any questions.

cheers jon:sarcastichand:


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

The mount is really well painted! The contrast of the red scale w/ the white underbelly looks great.


----------



## SOulDOubt (Jul 13, 2011)

Very cool. Those are a first for me, and I like em. Good Job.


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow, great conversions and painting. +rep


----------



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Those look amazing. I have been wanting to do a conversion like this for a while. I actually like the look of the dark elf legs, makes them look more like a specialised unit. +rep


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I have to agree that Cold One is well painted, a good contrast to the IG rider. And I love the armored legs (which makes a lot of sense really). +rep.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

looking good jon, cant wait to see them all painted


----------



## Jontendo (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot for all the feed back guys, and for the rep =D

ill post follow up pictures in a week or so.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I like the idea, and have thought about it in the past, so glad someone has done it 

All I would say is, is there any way of tying the legs in with the torso a bit more? The gold legs and blue torso just emphasises the different kits. Maybe if you added some gold to the torso or blue to the legs (or both) they would tie together better. 

Just my opinion though. 

Great work

Rev


----------



## mattblowers (Mar 29, 2012)

Jontendo said:


> well this is my first thread and would just like to share my work in progress, with my take on rough riders as i refuse to buy the horrible old metal ones.
> 
> heres a few pictures.]
> 
> ...


They really look great. Great paint work too. I do have a couple of questions. 

1. Did you just use IG upper bodies? 
2. Are those cold ones lances?
3. Have you had any issue tabling these as "counts as" from other players?


----------

